# 2 suicide bombers in Moscow



## Tabitha (Mar 29, 2010)

We are no more civilised now than we were when we were throwing people into active volcanoes to make our crops hearty. 

http://news.yahoo.com/video/world-15749633/18864563


----------



## Harlow (Mar 30, 2010)

Acts of terrorism are so common-place now, they barely even make the news...


----------



## ewepootoo (Mar 30, 2010)

The biggest worry now I think is the home grown terrorist that we saw in London and here in Australia we have young blokes born here that are not happy with their lot and want to kill us in the name of religion. Some people just want to kill others and religion has given them a convenient excuse. Steve


----------



## agriffin (Mar 30, 2010)

ewepootoo said:
			
		

> The biggest worry now I think is the home grown terrorist that we saw in London and here in Australia we have young blokes born here that are not happy with their lot and want to kill us in the name of religion. Some people just want to kill others and religion has given them a convenient excuse. Steve



Exactly.  It's horrible.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 30, 2010)

We have had a few of those here too.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 30, 2010)

There was an article in the news over here the other day about terrorists being implanted with explosive devices in the form of breast implants. Apparently they are undetectable. But can be activated by remote detonator taking the lives of whoever is near.


----------



## ewepootoo (Apr 11, 2010)

It is a worrying trend that women have now decided to murder in the name of their faith, just goes to show how talented and cunning the lowlifes are that run these terror cells.I know us blokes get 72 virgins as a reward for blowing ourselves and a few innocents to smitherines, dont know of any women who would fancy 72 virgins so I wonder what their reward is? Steve


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 11, 2010)

Do you get the virgins pre-blow up, or as a reward in the after life? I am not being sarcastic. That is boggling my mind.


----------



## IanT (Apr 11, 2010)

lol I think they believe that they get the virgins in the afterlife, and that they will be given hashish...

I feel like I/we shouldnt judge others, but I dont advocate any walk of life that advocates causing harm on any other living things...


----------



## ewepootoo (Apr 12, 2010)

It is mind boggling, I read a smart comment a while ago where a comedienne said they could keep the 72 virgins and just give her one George Clooney. Do these blokes get to keep the virgins now that they are no longer virgins or do they have to hand them back? Steve


----------



## IanT (Apr 12, 2010)

lol


----------



## gekko62 (Apr 17, 2010)

ewepootoo said:
			
		

> It is a worrying trend that women have now decided to murder in the name of their faith, just goes to show how talented and cunning the lowlifes are that run these terror cells.I know us blokes get 72 virgins as a reward for blowing ourselves and a few innocents to smitherines, dont know of any women who would fancy 72 virgins so I wonder what their reward is? Steve



I know that with that particular religion they're gauranteed entry to heaven if they die a martyr,the 72 virgins are there when they arrive.So who knows what the women are promised

Anybody seen Achmed the dead terrorist? I cant find the link Im after


----------



## ewepootoo (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Lisa, Here is a link to a funny youtube video of the dead terrorist. Steve 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neTsQng-70o"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neTsQng-70o[/ame]


----------



## gekko62 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Steve! This one's a little more politically incorrect than I remember! lol.  :wink:


----------

